# Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?



## Xell (27. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen Leute, hab heute meine Prüfung bestanden und dort war ein sehr netter Angelladenverkäufer und hat jedem teilnehmer eine Rolle geschenkt. Es handelt sich dabei um eine rolle von Cormoran (Sportline XT 1S 1500)
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen auf welche Fische ich diese Rolle verwenden kann?
Was ich aus dem Fischereikurs weiß ist, dass diese "1500" nicht gerade viel ist, somit kann ich jetzt nicht damit auf dicke Karpfen gehen, aber vll auf Rotfedern oder sowas ähnliches.
Danke schonmal im voraus..
MfG Xell


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Ich glaube die Rolle ist überhaupt nichts für Karpfen.
Kann das sein das die Rolle auch nur 1 Kugellager hat?
Also ich würde mal sagen, der Verkäufer wollte die Rolle unbedingt los werden.
Aber für Umsonst|rolleyes


----------



## Xell (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Jep, hier steht auf der verpackung "ein Stahlkugellager"
Hehe, auf Karpfen wollte ich damit auch nicht gehen, aber worauf kann ich hiermit gehen?


----------



## Zanderlui (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

ich kenne die rolle nich aber 1500is nich groß also bischen auf barsch zuppeln oder mal paar plötzen mit der pose oder so wird sie schon machen...

wollte sie unbedingt los werden-erstmal lesen er hat an alle teilnehmer eine abgegeben#dund außerdem ist das eine gute gehste und werbung da er damit leute wirbt die angeln wollen und vielleicht dann in seinem gechäft ihr tackle kaufen...


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Genau wie von dir vermutet,kannst du sie auf eine Matchrute schrauben und damit Weißfische fangen.Forelle müsste damit auch noch zu fangen sein,soll heißen auf
einer leichten Spinnrute auch zu verwenden!

Taxidermist


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Also als erstes mal " GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUR BESTANDENEN PRÜFUNG"...

So jetzt zur Rolle dat is ne Rolle mit 1 Kugellager und liegt etwa in der Preisklasse zwischen 8,00 - 13,00€ wobei 13,00€ dafür schon teuer ist. Also Karpfenfänge würde Ich damit nicht ansteuern. Aber wie Du selbst schon erkannt hast für so leichte Angelei (und für geschenkt) sollteste dat Teil einfach mal nutzen bis et die Hufe hoch macht. Oder gleich bei nen Jugendanglerclub abgeben, die freuen sich wohl möglich drüber:q:q:q

Gruß Mike


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Glückwunsch zur Prüfung!


Leider bin ich mir nichtmal sicher, ob man mit der Rolle überhaupt Fische fangen kann. #d


----------



## Xell (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Also erstmal danke für die schnellen Rückmeldungen 
und für die Glückwünsche auch vielen dank.
Was ich mir am Anfang gedacht habe ist, dass ich mir 2 Ruten kaufe, die eine soll eine Grundrute sein und mit ihr würde ich gerne auf Schleie oder Brasse gehen und die andere rute wollte ich als Spinnrute für Hecht und Zander verwenden. Ich wohne in Mülheim an der Ruhr und denke auch dass solche Fische hier gut vorkommen. könnte ich die Rollte für Schleien nehmen oder sind Sie dafür viel zu stark?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Da Schleien recht kräftige Fische sein können und du beim Grundangeln auch mal mit einem Aal oder auch einem Karpfen rechnen kannst,halte ich die Rolle doch für etwas überfordert, da solltest du schon etwas Geld investieren und dir eine 2000-3000er Rolle zulegen!
Vor allem kommt es auch darauf an,ob die Bremse leicht anläuft und wie oft sie das kann!
Man kann durchaus mit günstigem Gerät Fische fangen,aber ich würde dir zu Rollen von
mindestens 30€ an aufwärts raten.Nichts ist ärgerlicher,als wegen unzureichendem Gerät,
einen guten Fisch zu verlieren,der zudem vielleicht noch irgendwo elend krepiert,weil er
noch 10m Schnur mitgenommen hat!

Taxidermist


----------



## Xell (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Alles klar, Danke euch für die Infos.
IN Grundegenommen wollte ich diese Rolle als Ersatzrolle nehmen und mir sowieso zwei neue kaufen.
Sollte ich zwei gleiche Rollen kaufen oder ist ne Rolle für einen Zander/Hecht anders als eine für Schleien?
und wie siehts mit der Schnur aus? Ich hab Gestern abend in einem Angelshop einwenig gestöbert und ich könnte mich jetzt nicht entscheiden ob ich eine Monofile oder geflochtene nehmen würde ...


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Wenn du dir eine 3000er Rolle für die Feederrute(Grundrute) holst und diese eine Wechselspule hat kannst du da z.B eine 0,25er Mono und eine 0,15er bis 0,17er Geflochtene auf die andere Spule machen.Nur würde ich dennoch zu zwei Rollen raten und da eine Rolle zum Spinnfischen viel höhere Anforderungen,wie z.B. korrektes Wickelbild,gute Bremse und eine nicht zu schwache Achse,gerade bei geflochtenen Schnüren wichtig,erfüllen muss,geht es da im unteren Preissegment erst mit 50-60€ los.
Ach ja 5 Kugellager sollte die Spinnrolle auch noch haben.

Taxidermist


----------



## Xell (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Ich wiederhole mal, vll habe ich dich ja falsch verstanden.
Ich soll mir zwei Rollen kaufen. die für den Grund  (3000 monofil, 0,25) und die für das spinnen auf jeden fall stärker (>3000 geflochten, 0,15 bis 0,17) und dazu noch mit 5 kugellagern.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Wenn du dir eine leichte bis mittlere Feederrute holst,kannst du dir bei einer 3000er Rolle
z.B. eine 0.20- 0,22er Mono drauf machen und auf die andere Spule eine 0,30er Mono.
Damit kannst du sowohl auf Weißfische(auch Schleien), bis mit der stärkeren Schnur,auch
auf Aal und Zander fischen.Der Vorschlag mit der geflochtenen,war eher für den Fall gedacht,dass du diese Rolle auch zum Spinnfischen missbrauchen willst.
Als Spinnrolle für Hecht und Zander würde ich auch zu einer 4000er greifen,natürlich alles
auf die Rute abgestimmt(20-60g) und wenn diese auch über eine Ersatzspule verfügt kannst du dir auf eine Spule auch eine Mono draufmachen,oder eben zwei verschieden starke geflochtene.Zu Spinnkombos gibt es viele Infos hier im Board auch über die Suchfunktion!

Taxidermist


----------



## Xell (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

vielen vielen dank, ich werde mir deine tips zu herzen nehmen 
viel erfolg noch, bis bald ...


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Abschließen möchte ich noch sagen,dass die von mir erwähnten Preise,wirklich nur als
mindest nötig anzusehen sind und eine Spinnrolle von 50-60€,wird bei entsprechend hartem Einsatz,vor allem mit Gummis,spätestens in der zweiten bis dritten Saison Schrott sein!Da sollte man wirklich nicht sparen und richtig brauchbare Rollen fangen erst ab ca. 100€ an,wobei es natürlich immer auf die Einsatzhäufigkeit ankommt!
So nun bleibt noch,dir auch viel Erfolg in deiner ersten Angelsaison zu wünschen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Buster (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Um am Anfang eines Angellebens möglichst variabel zu sein könntest Du bei der Rolle für die Grundrute auf eine Rolle mit Freilauf zurückgreifen. Damit hättest Du ohne Basteleien einen Angelbereich mehr abgedeckt.
Für manche Angelarten möchte ich meine Baitrunner nicht mehr missen - und "normal" angeln kann ich damit ja zusätzlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

@Buster,Damit hast du vollkommen recht!

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*



Xell schrieb:


> Hallöchen Leute, hab heute meine Prüfung bestanden und dort war ein sehr netter Angelladenverkäufer und hat jedem teilnehmer eine Rolle geschenkt. Es handelt sich dabei um eine rolle von Cormoran (Sportline XT 1S 1500)
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen auf welche Fische ich diese Rolle verwenden kann?
> Was ich aus dem Fischereikurs weiß ist, dass diese "1500" nicht gerade viel ist, somit kann ich jetzt nicht damit auf dicke Karpfen gehen, aber vll auf Rotfedern oder sowas ähnliches.
> Danke schonmal im voraus..
> MfG Xell



Moin Xell
Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deiner bestandenen Prüfung...

Was deine Rolle angeht, so ist die zwar nicht gerade die exklusivste Ausführung aber immerhin  hast du sie geschenkt bekommen. Fangen kannst du damit, zumindest im einheimischen Süßwasserbereich, eigentlich alles, sicherlich erfordert es etwas mehr Geschick als mit einer super stabilen Rolle aber so erlernt man den vorsichtigen Umgang und das gefühlvolle drillen...
Schau dir das scheinbar primitive Angelzeug von vor 30 Jahren an und damit wurden auch alle Fischarten gefangen.:m

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Feedermaik (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Da muss ich Fischpaule recht geben.Wenn ich so überlege,mit was für traurigem Angelzeug wir damals in der DDR geangelt und gefangen haben,sind selbst die billigsten Rollen heutzutage um Klassen besser.
Ich sage nur Plastikgetriebe und bitte,was sind Kugellager?
Im Prinziep haben die Vorposter jedoch recht,denn die Zeiten haben sich Gott sei Dank geändert und ich würde heute auch nicht mehr mit dem Trabbi nach Bulgarien kutschen.

Also viel Spass beim neuen Hobby wünscht Feedermaik


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*



> Also ich würde mal sagen, der Verkäufer wollte die Rolle unbedingt los werden.
> Aber für Umsonst|rolleyes


 



> Leider bin ich mir nichtmal sicher, ob man mit der Rolle überhaupt Fische fangen kann. #d


 
Hoffentlich liest der Händler hier mit, damit ihm öffentlich gemacht klar wird, wie gemein und hinterfotzig er die Neu-Angler behandelt und auch dass man ihm hier auf die Schliche gekommen ist, dass er unkundige mißbraucht, um seinen Schrott kostenlos entsorgen zu können ...
vll. will er auch nur der Anglerzunft schaden und ist von PETA .... WÜRG

PS:
Glückwunsch zur Prüfung!


----------



## Uferheld (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Als allererstes... Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.
Ich bin in Oberhausen...also Fast nachbar... wenn du magst kann ich dir anbieten mal mit dir zusammen Zum Angelhändler (oder muss ich Tackledealer schreiben) zu fahren.
Oder auch mal Angeln...

Die Geste des Händlers finde ich persönlich Klasse.Zum einen: Wer verschenkt heute überhaupt noch was?
Zum Zweiten...ich weiss nicht wieviele Leute die Prüfung gemacht haben... als ich meine Prüfung gemacht habe waren wir knapp Hundert Leute... nun rechnet euch mal aus was der Händler ca ausgegeben hat... lass sie im EK 3 Euro kosten...
Dann sucht mal jemand der heute noch 300 Euro zu verschenken hat. Und  sicherlich ist es Werbung... aber hmm wieso auch nicht?

Die Rolle ist ganz sicher nicht im Hochpreissegment.. Wenn ich an meine erste Angel denke (komplettset für 30Mark) dann kann es nicht schlimmer sein. Und Fische habe ich damit auch gefangen.

Und ganz nebenbei... Vieles fängt den Angler nicht den Fisch ;-) . Das kennen wir wohl alle


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Könntest dir eine 10€ Rute dazu kaufen und das frisch gekühlte Bier aus de Kühltasche oder dem See/Fluss fischen andere Alternative das Steak vom grill oder das Butterbrot aus der Angeltasche!

mfg Flo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Tut mir leid, aber wenn ich hier manche Beiträge lese, muss ich :v.

Warum soll man denn mit einer billigen Rolle , oder überhaupt mit billigen Tackle keine Fische fangen können?

Meinen grössten Hecht habe ich mit einer 7,90 Rute an der eine 14,90 Rolle montíert war gefangen.

Mindestens 30 Hechte ( davon 2 ü-Meter)  letztes Jahr habe ich auf einen 2 Euro Lidl Wobbler gefangen.

Meine beiden Schleppruten, mit denen ich schon weit über 200 Hechte (davon ettliche ü Meter) gefangen habe, haben das Stück 25,- bei ebay gekostet.

...und mein derzeitiger Lieblingswobbler(Octo Wobbler von Yad) kostet gerede mal 4,50,-

Und jetzt wollt Ihr mir erzählen, das man nur mit teuren Gerät was fängt?....#d


PS. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung


----------



## jtomit (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Hallo Xell, erstmal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.
Ich muß den anderen rechgeben es ist eine kleine einfache Rolle. 
Damit kann man nunmal eher die kleinen angeln. Passt vielleicht ganz gut an eine Matchrute. Da Du Dir zwei neue Rollen kaufen möchtest, eine Empfehlung. Gute Rollen wie oben schon erwähnt ab etwa 100€. Und wichtig ist dabei auch im Laden auszuprobieren ob diese Rolle zur Rute passt.(Dein Händler wird es wenn er gut ist verstehen) Falls es etwas mehr für Karpfen sein soll schau Dir mal Freilaufrollen an. z.B. Shimano Baitrunner. Es sind nicht die billigsten aber Du hast lange Freude dran. Ich nehme diese sogar an der Küste.  Ich habe im Laufe der Zeit selbst auf Forelle nur noch Freilaufrollen. Auch solch kleine (Cormoran BR 5AI 20). Allerdings ist es jedem selbst überlassen ob Kopf-oder Heckbremse oder Freilauf. Allerdings finde ich Freilauf händelt sich besser. 

Gruß Tomi


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*



Xell schrieb:


> Hallöchen Leute, hab heute meine Prüfung bestanden und dort war ein sehr netter Angelladenverkäufer und hat jedem teilnehmer eine Rolle geschenkt. Es handelt sich dabei um eine rolle von Cormoran (Sportline XT 1S 1500)
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen auf welche Fische ich diese Rolle verwenden kann?
> Was ich aus dem Fischereikurs weiß ist, dass diese "1500" nicht gerade viel ist, somit kann ich jetzt nicht damit auf dicke Karpfen gehen, aber vll auf Rotfedern oder sowas ähnliches.
> Danke schonmal im voraus..
> MfG Xell


Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung erstmal #h







Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Rolle ist überhaupt nichts für Karpfen.
> Kann das sein das die Rolle auch nur 1 Kugellager hat?
> Also ich würde mal sagen, der Verkäufer wollte die Rolle unbedingt los werden.
> Aber für Umsonst|rolleyes


Oh Gott... nur ein Kugellager... was machen wir denn jetzt? Nachrüsten? 

Ich habe ein paar Shimano Hyperloop R 3000 und 4000 im Gebrauch, bekommst Du für ca. 8 - 15 Euronen überall hinterhergeworfen, die haben (Oh Schreck) auch nur ein Kugellager und versehen seit Jahren treu ihren Dienst...

Aber ich glaube ich höre auf damit zu angeln... haben ja nur ein Kugellager 

Man verzeihe mir gerade mal die Polemik aber da konnte ich gerade nicht anders #h





WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Prüfung!
> 
> 
> Leider bin ich mir nichtmal sicher, ob man mit der Rolle überhaupt Fische fangen kann. #d


#d#d






Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liest der Händler hier mit, damit ihm öffentlich gemacht klar wird, wie gemein und hinterfotzig er die Neu-Angler behandelt und auch dass man ihm hier auf die Schliche gekommen ist, dass er unkundige mißbraucht, um seinen Schrott kostenlos entsorgen zu können ...
> vll. will er auch nur der Anglerzunft schaden und ist von PETA .... WÜRG
> 
> PS:
> Glückwunsch zur Prüfung!


:vik: das wird es sein :vik:


----------



## jtomit (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

Oh Gott... nur ein Kugellager... was machen wir denn jetzt? Nachrüsten? 

Ich habe ein paar Shimano Hyperloop R 3000 und 4000 im Gebrauch, bekommst Du für ca. 8 - 15 Euronen überall hinterhergeworfen, die haben (Oh Schreck) auch nur ein Kugellager und versehen seit Jahren treu ihren Dienst...

Aber ich glaube ich höre auf damit zu angeln... haben ja nur ein Kugellager 

Man verzeihe mir gerade mal die Polemik aber da konnte ich gerade nicht anders #h




#d#d




Hi Steffen, genau so kann es mit dem Händler sein .

Woher aus Fehmarn kommst Du? Wir sind jedes Jahr etwa März April bei Euch am Sund. Gruß Tomi


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Fische kann ich mit meiner Rolle angeln?*

ach wenn ich ma zurückdenke mit was fürnem schrott wir früher zu unseren anfangszeiten gefischt haben hahaha kann man nur lachen!!!
aber es ging das war die hauptsache 
ich persönlich finds net schlecht wenn man als einsteiger erstmal mit naja wie soll man sagen ja schrott^^ fischt als wenn man gleich mit ner daiwa exliner anfängt 
so lernt man dann wenn man sich später was bessres käuft das produkt zu schätzen und alles ,als wenn gleich high end equiptment standard ist !!!
fischen kannst du damit alles auch karpfen es geht kommt nur auf die technik an 
wir haben früher sogar karpfen mit schnur aufgewickelt annem stock gefangen lol also mach deine erfahrungen damit und hol dir dann später immer besseres material!!

lg und ph


----------

